# New Kindle Fires are ad supported



## Rashaad Bell (Oct 7, 2011)

Something that I thought might interest the people here...

http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/09/06/amazons-new-kindle-fire-tablets-are-all-ad-supported


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

As long as the ads are served up the same way they are now, I don't have any problem with this.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone know how to buy those ads?


----------



## Gregory Lynn (Aug 9, 2011)

jimkukral said:


> Anyone know how to buy those ads?


I've been wondering this myself.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to know!


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

Re: buying advertising... I'd probably contact Kindle directly... my guess? most people's budgets won't match.

Re: the ads... as one who bought the 7" Fire HD as soon as I could, I don't mind it... I think there may be an uproar over it, only for the fact that it was sly. Luckily, it's something they could fix with an upgrade if the outcry is that intense. Doubt that will happen though.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

I put one on order, didn't see _anything_ about it being ad supported, maybe I missed it, but seems a little underhanded.

As far as buying ads it's part of Amazon's display advertising division: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=az_adv_ln_dads?&node=3055328011

Last time I checked you needed something like a $50k or $100k minimum commitment. I don't remember which, just that it was out of the range of even a group buy.

Thanks for posting this link!

Update: Yep, it's there. One little line in about 2 dozen pages of marketing stuff. It's listed on the first page, but I looked for it up the specs and capabilities section (where it's omitted).


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll probably wait and see if I get a Fire for Christmas before I buy one.  

ETA: My Kindle is ad supported and I don't find it intrusive at all. Doesn't make much difference to me.


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> ETA: My Kindle is ad supported and I don't find it intrusive at all. Doesn't make much difference to me.


That's what I have heard from people i know and people online who have the ad supported version... that's why I am not too worried about it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't mind the ads. Back when they had decent special offers, I took advantage of many of them, but that hasn't been the case lately. Maybe with special offers on the Fire, that will change again.

L


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont mind ads really, the device is cheap enough to warent them i guess.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm curious to see how they'll show up with an alternate launcher. With GO on my current Fire, the backgrounds are the screensavers, so every time I unlock there's a different image (I know you can override it, but that never lasts long for me). Seeing those ads as an alternate launcher background would drive me nuts.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

On the UK product page it says:-



> Special Offers, personalised for you, & Sponsored Screensavers
> 
> You'll receive special offers, personalised for you, and Sponsored Screensavers directly on your Kindle Fire - including offers on items like Kindle accessories or products from our digital catalogue of kindle books, apps, games and MP3, plus many more.
> 
> Your offers display on your Kindle's screensaver and on the bottom of the home screen-they don't interrupt you while you're using your Kindle Fire.


We've never had ad supported Kindles here before, but that sounds very much how people have described the current set up.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I have them on my Kindle Touch and I find them annoying primarily because they are useless to me. If I had ever (_ever_) had one I could use I would probably feel differently. As it is, they are just junk mail on my Touch. If those are 'personalized' to me the person(s) who wrote that code should be out of a job.

I don't care enough to 'buy out' of them, but I deliberately opted out of them for my Paperwhite. I really don't need duplicates of 'offers' that are of no use to me.

I am surprised and maybe a little disappointed that Amazon put them on the Fire without saying so upfront.... it seems so 'un-Amazon like' to do that. But without seeing them I don't know if I will try to get rid of them or just go on ignoring the spam


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So far it sounds like a lot of what they might put on are things to buy from Amazon. Music, movies, books. Thats better than a tampon or viagra ad  . 
I don't think they would bother me. But I am also looking at how they are able to price them this low. I'd rather have them cost less.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't minds the ads on the eink & the subsidized price is worth it too me. But for some reason I can't agree about the ads on a tablet. It's a different experience for me and I don't know that I would like it. I think the prices are still a little too much for it if there are ads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The description says they will be on the lockscreen, which is just something to get out of the way as far as I'm converned, and some little clickable left hand corner thingy.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to this article at www.engadget.com, there is likely to be a way to opt out:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/07/amazon-confirms-yes-you-can-opt-out-of-ads-on-new-kindle-fire/

Relevant part of the email response from Amazon on being asked the question:



> "I understand that you would like to opt out of the special offer and willing to pay extra for opting out special offer. Options for unsubscribing special offer will be announced soon.


Now it could be a canned response, but even so it does imply that there might be possibilities. . . . . .

That said, if they're no more obtrusive than they are on my basic Kindle, I won't be bothered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Update #2 to the Engadget article says no:


> Update 2: We've gotten in touch with Amazon ourselves, and they say that there's been a mix-up in support -- there won't be any opt-out choice. Sorry, folks. If you don't like ads, you'll have to hope there's a change of heart between now and launch.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. then.

I still don't think it'll bother me. . . . . but if enough people are not happy with it I expect they'll work something out.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I could probably live with it SO LONG AS when operating on 4G any automatic download of the ads do not eat data!

I'd much prefer to be able to opt out however.


----------



## MinaNoir (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to get  a new Fire HD alread have the old Fire. Going to wait till they are in the stores so I can touch them because not sure if I would like the 8.9 Fire, if I don't will get the 7 Fire HD. I hope they will give us an opt out for the ads as I know I am not going to like them.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

This seems like a pretty dirty move by amazon that's bothering me more a more as I think about it.  They should have been up front about the ads, especially since it looks like they will be mandatory.  Ads on the lock screen I can handle, but I will not use a product that has ads on the homescreen, even a small one.  Not when I can get a nexus 7 for the same price.  I can't stand the banner ads on the e-ink kindles, and when I upgrade to the paperwhite ill get the ad free version.

It's a shame because I really like the 8.9" HD, but I will not buy it unless I can remove the ads.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd be extremely disappointed with Amazon if there will not be an option to opt out.   There're other devices I can buy, and I don't care if they cost a bit more, the lack of ads is worth the price.  I'm concerned at the course this may be talking; if some people want lowers costs with ads, that's their choice,  but leaving the option unavailable to customers willing and able to pay the difference is a terrible business direction.  It says something about were Amazon wants to go in the future.  If they take the ads free option off the Fire this year who is to say the Kindle will not be next.  I think this needs to be considered as a serious possibility if Amazon is allow to go unchallenged for not having the opt out option on the fire.  People are weak and selling themselves short by exchanging ads for a few bucks discount.

As for those who say they don't mind a few ads:  how about this deal.  Your trash collection company offers you 15% discount (about what you get off a Kindle PW 3G with SO) if their trashmen can leave a little litter in your yard.  Would you do it?  Because, as I see it, ads and litter are synonyms.

I'm going to wait until I hear back directly from Amazon Customer Service before canceling my Fire order.  But if true, the Fire is toast.  I'd rather have an ad free second rate device with third rate support than something with ads.

Also, I'll have to stop and think if I want to remain a Kindle customer for the long term.  As said before, if Amazon does it once, they can do it twice.  I don't want to find myself in a position three or four years from now when I need my replace my Kindle and all their devices have special offers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> As for those who say they don't mind a few ads: how about this deal. Your trash collection company offers you 15% discount (about what you get off a Kindle PW 3G with SO) if their trashmen can leave a little litter in your yard. Would you do it? Because, as I see it, ads and litter are synonyms.


You've done the right thing in contacting Amazon, and for anyone who feels strongly about the ads, I do recommend contacting Amazon.

As for your analogy, I'd liken it more to my trashmen giving me a 15% discount for putting a sign in my yard that they pick up my trash. Yeah, I'd consider that. It would depend how big the sign was.  And they already have a sign on my trashcan itself. Got a free trashcan for that. 

I agree Amazon could have handled it better. But I'm going to see the device before I get exercised about it. I don't think it'll bother me, but if it does, I'll return it. I've got 30 days. As for my other Kindles, they already have ads. But I agree people should have a choice. It was my choice to get the SO Kindles. And Amazon yet may offer a choice on the Fire.

Again, I encourage people to contact Amazon and express your feelings about it.

Betsy


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

Not a problem for me.  I don't really mind the ads.  I have a kindle without SO and I had them turned on so I would get the ads.  I do agree that Amazon has been less up front about this than they have in the past for other Kindles with SO.  I'm sure if enough people complain, they will offer an option to disable the ads for a price.  This could easily be done via future software update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> I could probably live with it SO LONG AS when operating on 4G any automatic download of the ads do not eat data!
> 
> I'd much prefer to be able to opt out however.


My guess is that they'll have it set that the ads update only during a WiFi connection. . . .

I agree it would have been better if they'd made that clearer at the presser, but, on the other hand, it doesn't surprise me at all -- the prices are much lower than competing tablets -- and I know that, personally, it won't bother me.

I still hold out hope that customer feedback will mean the enable a way to buy out of them for those who wish to do so -- mainly because Amazon is so very customer centric.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> People are weak and selling themselves short by exchanging ads for a few bucks discount.


I find this somewhat insulting. I completely understand that advertisements bother people -- and, again, I agree that Amazon could have been a little clearer about that. But you're basically saying I'm weak because I've decided they won't bother me and won't be cancelling my order. Yes, I know you said "people" and not me directly, but I'm a "people". Sorry. 



> As for those who say they don't mind a few ads: how about this deal. Your trash collection company offers you 15% discount (about what you get off a Kindle PW 3G with SO) if their trashmen can leave a little litter in your yard. Would you do it? Because, as I see it, ads and litter are synonyms.


Betsy's analogy is better . . . . we got a big discount on new windows a few years back. . . all we had to do was agree to have a sign in our yard for a couple of weeks after the job was done. Landscaping and home improvement construction type companies routinely offer discounts to homeowners who're willing to have the company's signs displayed. I much prefer that, as both a neighbor and homeowner, to the flyers in everyone's door that says "we did work in your neighborhood". Not that those bother me hugely either -- I just toss them. At least with the sign, I can see if the people are doing good work and know WHICH neighbor to ask about their work! And if the sign's in my yard because they did the work for me -- I got a discount and can share that and give an honest opinion to any neighbor that asks about their work.

Anyway, each person gets to decide for himself. Or herself. . . . . I echo Betsy that if you have a concern about it you should contact Amazon. All the anonymous whining and bellyaching on random internet forums won't amount to a hill of beans. They've got to hear it directly from customers!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I find this somewhat insulting. I completely understand that advertisements bother people -- and, again, I agree that Amazon could have been a little clearer about that. But you're basically saying I'm weak because I've decided they won't bother me and won't be cancelling my order. Yes, I know you said "people" and not me directly, but I'm a "people". Sorry.
> 
> Betsy's analogy is better . . . . we got a big discount on new windows a few years back. . . all we had to do was agree to have a sign in our yard for a couple of weeks after the job was done. Landscaping and home improvement construction type companies routinely offer discounts to homeowners who're willing to have the company's signs displayed. I much prefer that, as both a neighbor and homeowner, to the flyers in everyone's door that says "we did work in your neighborhood". Not that those bother me hugely either -- I just toss them. At least with the sign, I can see if the people are doing good work and know WHICH neighbor to ask about their work! And if the sign's in my yard because they did the work for me -- I got a discount and can share that and give an honest opinion to any neighbor that asks about their work.
> 
> Anyway, each person gets to decide for himself. Or herself. . . . . I echo Betsy that if you have a concern about it you should contact Amazon. All the anonymous whining and bellyaching on random internet forums won't amount to a hill of beans. They've got to hear it directly from customers!


I don't agree with the "weak" part of the original post, but I do agree that people taking this offer are selling themselves short.

For instance, on the Paperwhite, the difference between ads and no-ads is $20. The price difference between a new Kindle Fire and a Nexus or Galaxy Tab tablet (neither of which is ad supported) is about $50. As an advertising target, anybody on this forum is worth a WHOLE LOT MORE than $20 or $50.

I'm not saying you're "weak" for accepting the offer. I'm just saying that you (and anybody that would hang around a Kindle forum) are worth substantially more than $20 as a potential target, so I think you're getting a pretty lopsided deal.

I don't think the yard sign analogy is quite right either. With yard signs, you put them up in your yard, but they are aimed at other people. And, you take them down in a week or two. This situation would be like you agree to have someone come into your house and stick those stupid flyers on your computer monitor or your refrigerator every day, how ever many they want, whenever they want, forever.

The only way I want an ad-supported Kindle is if it is a free Kindle, and even then, I'm not sure. Because, I think, as an ad target, I'm still worth more than $200.

edited to add question: What is the best way to contact Amazon to complain about the lack of a non-SO Kindle Fire? Is there an email list that could be used for an "executive carpet bomb" type email campaign?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NightReader said:


> edited to add question: What is the best way to contact Amazon to complain about the lack of a non-SO Kindle Fire? Is there an email list that could be used for an "executive carpet bomb" type email campaign?


If you are on the Kindle support page there's a prominent 'contact us' button. That would be the way to do it. There are also links to Kindle CS in a thread at the top of the Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting forum.

If you feel strongly, you should contact them. But KB won't be having a 'petition' or anything like that.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you are on the Kindle support page there's a prominent 'contact us' button. That would be the way to do it. There are also links to Kindle CS in a thread at the top of the Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting forum.
> 
> If you feel strongly, you should contact them. But KB won't be having a 'petition' or anything like that.


Thanks, but that's not what I'm looking for. The "contact us" button almost certainly goes to Average-Joe-Support-Person. I don't want to bother some poor working person who can't do a thing about the issue. I want to complain higher up the food chain. Maybe I'll do some more research, when I get home tonight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been shown in the past that Amazon listens to its CS folks.  But, if you Google it, I'm sure you can find an email that's supposed to be Jeff Bezos's email; [email protected]?  something like that.  People have reported good results from using that.  Though I'm sure he isn't the one that reads it.  

There's also [email protected]

By the way, I don't feel undervalued as a customer by Amazon.    This customer has been treated better by Amazon than by any other company I've dealt with.  Your mileage may vary.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't feel undervalued either.  Nor do I feel I'm selling myself short.  But, as Betsy says, "your mileage may vary."


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, perhaps I should have just stuck to people selling themselves short as better phrasing.

But Amazon can only do what they do if enough people go along it.  They are, as I see it, attempting to use their strength and position in the market to get Fire customers into accepting ads for about $50. If you say yes to $50 would you say no to $1.  Why not?  When people accept, it establishes what kind of person they are, and  what's to stop Amazon from  eventually coming back to haggle.  At what point should a person make their stand?   Not many people aren't making their stand. Sometimes the price of a lower cost is too expensive.

Amazon should make the ad free option available to customers who want it; customers who want the discount can take the $50 and accept the ads, the others can pay the difference.  That's the right way to do business.  If people think that's true they should let Amazon know even if they want the Fire with ads.

Today it's ads on the Fire, tomorrow it will be ads somewhere else.    I think it's best to always have--and insist upon--options for those who want or don't want something.  To allow Amazon not to offer choices is a dangerous course. 

If someone agrees people should have a choice but does nothing and says nothing to when others options are taken away have no recourse if, in turn, they find themselves being constrained by dwelling choices.

As for the trash analogy, don't read it too literary; it's my way of saying a Fire with ads would be liking looking into my yard with litter knowing a let the trashmen put it there for a discount.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Amazon should make the ad free option available to customers who want it; customers who want the discount can take the $50 and accept the ads, the others can pay the difference. That's the right way to do business.


Agree with this. Not sure what kind of person I've shown myself to be by not being worked up about the ads,  but I agree it could have been handled better. Still don't agree about the litter, though. 

I do encourage people to let Amazon know how they feel about any aspect of their devices or practices. A company can't fix things if they don't hear about it.

I trust Amazon to do the right thing by me.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

When I first realised the new Fire was going to be ad supported, I was a little concerned. But, because we've never had any ad supported Kindles in the UK, I've never seen one in person and I don't know exactly how it will impact upon me in day to day usage. When my Fire arrives, it'll just be one of the many points to consider before the thirty day try out period is up and I will evaluate it like any other feature.

It may end up being one of the items in 'no' column. Nevertheless, I may still decide that _on balance_ the Fire is something I want. I don't believe that would mean I'm 'selling myself short'.



Geemont said:


> I think it's best to always have--and insist upon--options for those who want or don't want something. To allow Amazon not to offer choices is a dangerous course.


You can't expect Amazon to offer different _options_ for every feature of every device. But they _are_ offering a _choice_. Buy it or don't buy it. Your choice and my choice may differ, but that's our ... well ... choice.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

A first draft of my letter to Jeff Bezos. Let me know what you think.



> Dear Mr. Bezos,
> 
> I've been an Amazon customer since 1999; and an original Kindle owner since May 2008. I've been extremely satisfied, until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you've done a good job drafting that and have made a good argument.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think you've done a good job drafting that and have made a good argument.


What she said!

If I end up buying one it would probably live in the "kid area", and I am curious how ads would be handled in there. I already purchase ad free games 99% of the time, it just isn't something I want my kids subjected too. They get bombarded enough by the TV and I really don't want to hear about MORE stuff they think they "need".

I tolerated the SO on the eInk kindles, the monochrome nature of them helped keep them low key. I don't think on a color screen it is going to be so invisible.

I will be watching for the pictures when the devices ship.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Will they... or won't they...

Right now, they will remove them!

For ONLY $15 - which I find interesting/amusing. I think that is lower than they would have done it had they mentioned it at the release they were ad-supported. Doesn't bode well for the special offers either! LOL!!

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-3126_7-57508986/amazon-backtracks-will-offer-$15-opt-out-for-ads-on-kindle-fire-tablets/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=title


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Here I was getting ready to send my letter of righteous fury to Jeff, but I'm too late. I guess there are people with gumption after all.

Amazon backtracks, will offer $15 opt-out for ads on Kindle Fire tablets

Beaten at the posting too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Here I was getting ready to send my letter of righteous fury to Jeff, but I'm too late. I guess there are people with gumption after all.
> 
> Amazon backtracks, will offer $15 opt-out for ads on Kindle Fire tablets
> 
> Beaten at the posting too!


Geemont,

let me say this on behalf of the many members who will feel as I do, in the hopes of avoiding flames...Not caring about the ads is NOT the same thing as not having gumption. I hope you'll refrain from negative characterizations like this of your fellow members.

I'm happy that Amazon took care of its customers as I fully expected it to.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I wrote them asking how to opt out based on the first reports .... I'm a little afraid though that it will reset my delivery date - which is already a week delayed for some reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I wrote them asking how to opt out based on the first reports .... I'm a little afraid though that it will reset my delivery date - which is already a week delayed for some reason.


If it's like the other devices, you can opt out at any time through a menu in Manage Your Kindle; you shouldn't have to do it ahead of time.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If it's like the other devices, you can opt out at any time through a menu in Manage Your Kindle; you shouldn't have to do it ahead of time.
> 
> Betsy


That would be good. I was thinking I'd have to reorder - I never tried buying a special offers kindle but I see them offered ....


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> let me say this on behalf of the many members who will feel as I do, in the hopes of avoiding flames...I take offense at your comment "I guess there are people with gumption after all."


Besty, I'm sorry if you've taken offense. I wasn't directing my comments towards any specific person here. My comment was to praise the people who do take action when they think something is wrong; if there were not many other people speaking out with gumption against the forced ads, Amazon wouldn't have reversed its policy. It's the negative feedback that put a fire under their toes; what we need are more people with gumption and matches. If that's offensive to you, well, sorry, be so be it.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I wonder if the new Fires will have different (better) special offers than the Kindles have been having lately? Or if they're going to special offers or just plain advertisements? I'm probably going to opt out, regardless. Just seems like it would be a lot more annoying and in-your-face on a color device.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered the PW with SO, figuring I might be interested in some of them.  If I don't like them, I can still pay later to opt out.  But from what I've heard about them, they are very unobtrusive and I don't think it will be a problem. 

On the other hand, I don't like the idea of them on the Fire.  For one thing, it's more of a real computer compared to the e-reader Kindles. Downloading and playing ads might impact the performance and there are more potential privacy issues.  The Fire has color and sound and can play videos.  It could turn out to be like ads on TV.    I hate ads on TV so much that I don't watch much TV and when I do, I always hit mute during the commercials.  They are so loud, obnoxious and repetitive that I can't stand them.  If ads on the Fire are animated or have sound, it would be horrible to me. 

I also don't like that they weren't up front about the ads.  It seemed sneaky and felt disrespectful to me as a customer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Besty, I'm sorry if you've taken offense. I wasn't directing my comments towards any specific person here. My comment was to praise the people who do take action when they think something is wrong; if there were not many other people speaking out with gumption against the forced ads, Amazon wouldn't have reversed its policy. It's the negative feedback that put a fire under their toes; what we need are more people with gumption and matches. If that's offensive to you, well, sorry, be so be it.


I agree with praising people who take action when they think something is wrong. I think it was totally appropriate for people who were disturbed about the forced ads to contact Amazon. I always recommend that people contact a company if they have a problem with that company's policy. That's action. Too many people just complain here and never take action. However, I don't agree that NOT contacting a company shows a lack of gumption. Some people genuinely didn't care one way or another about the ads. *shrug* We'll have to agree to disagree on the gumption thing. 

As I said, I trusted Amazon to do the right thing by their customers. And they did. It's not going to make one bit of difference in the usability of the device for me, but I'm glad they did it since it clearly makes a difference to others.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I wrote them asking how to opt out based on the first reports .... I'm a little afraid though that it will reset my delivery date - which is already a week delayed for some reason.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> If it's like the other devices, you can opt out at any time through a menu in Manage Your Kindle; you shouldn't have to do it ahead of time.
> 
> Betsy





Geoffrey said:


> That would be good. I was thinking I'd have to reorder - I never tried buying a special offers kindle but I see them offered ....


And it's confirmed. Opt out through Manage Your Kindle as with the other SO Kindles.

This pop-up now appears on the Fire HD pages when you click on "Learn More" in the Special Offers section:










Betsy


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Will they... or won't they...
> 
> Right now, they will remove them!
> 
> ...


Very happy news!

I couldn't imagine Amazon sticking with a plan that was so....un-Amazon-y.

I'm surprised that the difference is only $15. But, it's a happy kind of surprised.

Now, back to obsessing over whether I want a new 7 inch or the bigger one.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

NightReader said:


> I'm surprised that the difference is only $15. But, it's a happy kind of surprised.


I'm surprised too. I expected--and was willing to pay--closer to $50... but I'll take $15. Also, I'm glad I'm not an Amazon employee--working on a Saturday night to update the website. Of course, I'm assuming the employee are in downtown Seattle, not Mumbai or elsewhere in India.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

On the bottom of that pic Betsy posted, in tiny print, it says "Kindle with Special Offers and Sponsored Screensavers is only available in the US" - which is how it's always been up to now.

However, on the 7" Fire HD product page on Amazon UK it says the Fire *is* ad-supported - and in fact at the moment there is no mention of being able to opt out.

Clearly, they haven't got all their ducks in a row yet .....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe more Brits need to complain .....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> On the bottom of that pic Betsy posted, in tiny print, it says "Kindle with Special Offers and Sponsored Screensavers is only available in the US" - which is how it's always been up to now.
> 
> However, on the 7" Fire HD product page on Amazon UK it says the Fire *is* ad-supported - and in fact at the moment there is no mention of being able to opt out.
> 
> Clearly, they haven't got all their ducks in a row yet .....


I noticed that, Linda. There seemed to be a lot of confusion on the ads out of the US; they were initially said to be US only, then UK, too....perhaps someone didn't get the word..  I recommend that if you don't want ads, or want the option to opt out, you tell Amazon. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NightReader said:


> I'm surprised that the difference is only $15. But, it's a happy kind of surprised.


I think that reflects Amazon's knowing that they screwed up in how they handled it. So, they fixed it in a way that leaves no doubt they want to make their customers happy. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think that reflects Amazon's knowing that they screwed up in how they handled it. So, they fixed it in a way that leaves no doubt they want to make their customers happy.
> 
> Betsy


Sounds like Amazon. . . .they aren't perfect, but they are generally open when they realized they've made a customer relations 'oops' and are fairly above board about how they go about fixing it. I'm sure they heard from a lot of customers -- not just the tech blggers -- and that's why the change.

For me, I'll see how obtrusive I find the ads -- I don't expect to be bothered by them -- and am happy to know I'll be able to be rid of them if I choose to spend some money to do so. Which is what I expected would be the case from the beginning, even if it took a couple of days to be sorted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For me, I'll see how obtrusive I find the ads -- I don't expect to be bothered by them -- and am happy to know I'll be able to be rid of them if I choose to spend some money to do so. Which is what I expected would be the case from the beginning, even if it took a couple of days to be sorted.


Me, too....I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't some very good SOs at first, I want to see what they are! Plus, I'd like to see how intrusive the home page ad is to use on a daily basis. I don't care about the lock-screen, that's just something that's in my way to get to the home screen, no matter what's on there.

Glad they fixed it for their customers, though.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me, too....I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't some very good SOs at first, I want to see what they are!


That's a good point! The first bunch of SO's when they introduced them on regular Kindles were not bad at all. . . . .


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I noticed that, Linda. There seemed to be a lot of confusion on the ads out of the US; they were initially said to be US only, then UK, too....perhaps someone didn't get the word..  I recommend that if you don't want ads, or want the option to opt out, you tell Amazon.
> 
> Betsy


A good idea, though I think I'll give them a few days to sort themselves out - the Fire's not due out here till 25th Oct.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

eBooksHabit said:


> Re: the ads... as one who bought the 7" Fire HD as soon as I could, I don't mind it... I think there may be an uproar over it, only for the fact that it was sly.


That's pretty much the way I feel about it. I'm guessing that Amazon is selling the Kindle Fire HD as a loss leader to bring in revenue from media sales. If that helps keep the price below $200, then so be it. But I wouldn't have minded an option to buy out of the ads. I would have been willing to pay something, say $20-$25 to opt out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> That's pretty much the way I feel about it. I'm guessing that Amazon is selling the Kindle Fire HD as a loss leader to bring in revenue from media sales. If that helps keep the price below $200, then so be it. But I wouldn't have minded an option to buy out of the ads. I would have been willing to pay something, say $20-$25 to opt out.


It's there. . . . $15 to opt out.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:



> It's there. . . . $15 to opt out.


Still not showing for the UK Fires ....


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

If you opt out of the ads, do you still get the "Other customers bought" line on the home page??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, from what I've read.  Note that, though for some content, the "also bought" row shows "also boughts," for some apps, it shows options within that app.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cap'n Betsy the Pirate Quilter said:


> Yes, from what I've read. Note that, though for some content, the "also bought" row shows "also boughts," for some apps, it shows options within that app.
> 
> Betsy


Yes. . . .for a subscription, for example, the first thing is actually a link to all back issues you have. For the email or calendar, what you get down there is quick links to starting a new email, contacts, etc. Sometimes there are no 'suggestions at all' and when there is a book, the suggestions below may show others by that author. . . .that part really does come, I think, from the "also bought" data at Amazon.

For me, it's not completely useless, and easily ignored if I choose.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wasn't sure how I would like the special offers on a tablet and was prepared to opt out of them right away.  However, after seeing how Amazon is doing it, I find I don't mind them at all.  In fact, I find them less intrusive than the ones on my eink Kindles.  I never look at the lock screen for longer than a couple of seconds, so what is on there is no big deal and the banner ad on the home screen is just tiny font so I don't notice it even when it is there (which it hasn't been lately).

I don't really mind the suggestions at the bottom either.  I think it will be nice for when I am reading a book series, I can bring up the book I am currently reading and easily get to the next one.  It has also brought up a few movies here and there that I had forgotten about, so it is a nice reminder of movies I had enjoyed before as well as a suggestion of movies I might like to check out for the first time.


----------

